# Touchscreen headunit



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey i was looking into upgrading my headunit to a touchscreen/ larger screen unit and was wondering if there was a way to replace the cruze stock screen. Or do i have to keep it and have a touchscreen headunit, which can looking weird with two screens and the top one would be pretty much useless except to see temperature outside and A/C controls.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> Hey i was looking into upgrading my headunit to a touchscreen/ larger screen unit and was wondering if there was a way to replace the cruze stock screen. Or do i have to keep it and have a touchscreen headunit, which can looking weird with two screens and the top one would be pretty much useless except to see temperature outside and A/C controls.


Do you mean something like this?

My unit is a Road Rover and it requires you to keep the factory monitor as part of the system. (It's buried within the dash).


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Camcruse said:


> Do you mean something like this?
> 
> My unit is a Road Rover and it requires you to keep the factory monitor as part of the system. (It's buried within the dash).


That's cool! I would want a bigger screen.

Bigger is better... ahem...


----------



## FilipinoUSMarine (Sep 9, 2011)

camcruse where did you purchase your roadrover unit from?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

There is a long thread that has almost all the details -


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

iKermit said:


> That's cool! I would want a bigger screen.
> 
> Bigger is better... ahem...


As Mido said, there's a long thread about it.

AND....The Road Rover unit is far from plug and play. which as been confirmed in the USA and Egypt.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Do you mean something like this?
> 
> My unit is a Road Rover and it requires you to keep the factory monitor as part of the system. (It's buried within the dash).


Yeah i guess something like that, although like ikermit said bigger lol but where is this forum that everyone is talking about i couldnt find anything.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> Yeah i guess something like that, although like ikermit said bigger lol but where is this forum that everyone is talking about i couldnt find anything.


The in dash unit is 7". Can't fit anything bigger than that.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/4546-nav-systems-aftermarket-look-stock.html


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

is your road rover touchscreen?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

The roadrover is copy from the OEM One "navtrak" which is 1000$
http://www.chevrolet.com.sg/navtrak/


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> is your road rover touchscreen?


Yes it is.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

ok thanks, i think im just gonna get an alpine or kenwood double din headunit and just have two screens, seems like a cheaper/easier option


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> ok thanks, i think im just gonna get an alpine or kenwood double din headunit and just have two screens, seems like a cheaper/easier option


Where are you going to put a 2nd screen?


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

you can put a touchscreen aftermarket headunit where the control buttons are then have the stock screen for temperature and AC controls. Check this link out. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/3318-aftermarket-av-receiver-install.html


----------



## rajaspidey (Apr 30, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Do you mean something like this? My unit is a Road Rover and it requires you to keep the factory monitor as part of the system. (It's buried within the dash).


 does armrest box USB & AUX IN works ??


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

rajaspidey said:


> does armrest box USB & AUX IN works ??


The AUX is where the DVD/CD is connected, so when you press on the CD/AUX in the panel, the DVD application in the system comes up. 

You get an iPod dock connector, then you get two USB ports. both USBs and dock connector will be relocated in the glovebox compartment while the original ones [aux & usb port in the center armrest] are disconnected.

The roadrover unit also comes with two sets of video out ports via composite, I have a pair of headrest monitors on my Cruze and thats where they are connected. In addition, you get input connections for an optional TV Tuner. I connected a Belkin iPod Connector on mine so I can can mirror the display from my iPad or iPhone when playing videos. 


HTH


----------

